# Italian sausage in Manila?



## Pakwaan (Oct 14, 2017)

I rented a condo in BGC for a couple weeks and I’ll be arriving in a few days. Does anyone know a grocery store in the area - or anywhere in Manila - that sells Italian sausage? I have an old family recipe I want to cook for a birthday party but Pinoy sausage isn’t going to cut it!

(My first post - of course it would have to be about food!)


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

S&R(Philippine Costco) has an Italian Sausage that is mild.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just keep in mind that all S&R's may not have the full selection. Very very disappointed in the S&R that opened here in Iloilo. To me the P700 for the membership card was a waste.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just keep in mind that all S&R's may not have the full selection. Very very disappointed in the S&R that opened here in Iloilo. To me the P700 for the membership card was a waste.
> 
> Fred


Fred I have 4 S&Rs within an hours drive from our home in Cavite. Since he is asking about Manila there are many stores in the NCR. I have found not all the stores carry the same products all the time. Example flour tortillas hit and miss at closest store but normally available in the other 3 stores. Most stores carry products that move/sell versus fillings shelves with products that don't. Your store being fairly new maybe going through the growing pains of stocking for what their local market will purchase. I get my P700 back just in purchase of Unioil gas at P3 savings per liter.

Chuck


----------



## Pakwaan (Oct 14, 2017)

I found an S&R about 5-6 blocks away from the condo so that should work out perfectly. Thanks for the suggestion - the birthday pasta should be a success! 

- Another Chuck, also former USAF (3rd SPG, Clark AB 84-89)


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Pakwaan, look forward to your input and insights.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

There's also a chain in Manila called Earle's Deli that usually has a decent selection of sausages.
Google Maps says there's on in the Fort in Market Market, so you can check there.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Pakwaan said:


> - the birthday pasta should be a success!


I hope so. From my experience they hate western or italian pasta sauce. They like really sweet sauce. I get so disappointed when I cook these great recipes that the wife and I like and then the local family here turns their noses up to it. Yet hey will eat bagoong or buro that makes me want to vomit. lol:confused2:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Zep said:


> I hope so. From my experience they hate western or italian pasta sauce. They like really sweet sauce. I get so disappointed when I cook these great recipes that the wife and I like and then the local family here turns their noses up to it. Yet hey will eat bagoong or buro that makes me want to vomit. lol:confused2:


That's a "normal" reaction unfortunately. There's no accounting for taste and culture -- or the distinct lack of it :tape2:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

At least you don't have family turning up lunch times


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> That's a "normal" reaction unfortunately. There's no accounting for taste and culture -- or the distinct lack of it :tape2:


Each to their own, appreciate the upside and live with the downside. Plenty here in Oz no different to other countries.

Cheers, stev=-043


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*New flavors*



Zep said:


> I hope so. From my experience they hate western or italian pasta sauce. They like really sweet sauce. I get so disappointed when I cook these great recipes that the wife and I like and then the local family here turns their noses up to it. Yet hey will eat bagoong or buro that makes me want to vomit. lol:confused2:


I roasted a whole turkey and made gravy nobody would touch the gravy and same thing with a beef roast this was in 1993 but after cooking a few times they couldn't get enough, gravy wasn't something they would touch but now with all the restaurants offering gravy with chicken it's becoming the norm except they haven't tried real gravy.


They like Italian Spaghetti but you have to roast the onions and garlic till dark brown than add the hamburger (lessons learned) so they will eat it so unsure how the onions were prepared and then add the Parmesan cheese as a topping. 

Chili was another item they didn't' seem to care for but now they can't get enough.


----------



## Pat-Butcher (Nov 15, 2017)

Yea Rustan's Supermarket, Ayala center makati, ground floor, courtyard drive


----------

